# Help locating a specific helmet ...



## monkfe (Jan 31, 2017)

I was up at Lake Placid a couple weeks ago and saw this helmet I'm interested in that some guy was wearing in the gondola. The goggles were fitted to the underside of the helmet, but were also fitted to a bottom motorcycle type lower portion. That lower portion was removable (snap out). He also said it was originally only available out of the country, but recently became available in the US. This years model apparently had a bluetooth upgrade as well. The visor is a magnetically attached as well. Appreciate the help....should have taken a picture.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 31, 2017)

this sounds like what you are looking for

https://www.ruroc.com/


my son has one, i think they look dumb.  but i'm old and uncool.


----------



## monkfe (Jan 31, 2017)

yes sir that is it....thank you....


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 31, 2017)

happy to help and welcome to AlpineZone.

how was the snow @ LP when you were up?


----------



## monkfe (Jan 31, 2017)

it was great skiing...a little windy the first day, but the peak opened the second day and it was a good time...


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 1, 2017)

Talking to people that own them. The face guard is purely cosmetic. In a crash it will provide no protection since it just snaps on, and may brake cutting up your face.

Sent from my SM-G930F using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Feb 1, 2017)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Talking to people that own them. The face guard is purely cosmetic. In a crash it will provide no protection since it just snaps on, and may brake cutting up your face.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using AlpineZone mobile app



What about protection from the weather/cold? That is what I thought of the first time I saw those.


----------



## monkfe (Feb 1, 2017)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Talking to people that own them. The face guard is purely cosmetic. In a crash it will provide no protection since it just snaps on, and may brake cutting up your face.
> 
> 
> Yeah I wouldn't think it would- I though it was more of a wind shield, I really was interested in it as I have an issue with my current helmet pressing on my goggles which in turn press on the bridge of my nose. I thought this was a good alternative as the goggles fit into the helmet. The guy who was wearing it seems pretty stoked about it. Any others with issues let me know.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 1, 2017)

Jully said:


> What about protection from the weather/cold? That is what I thought of the first time I saw those.



based on my son's comments , it isn't much of a weather protection system.  he still wears a fleece neck warmer.   the condensation collects on the lower guard and he often has icicles hanging from the bottom.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 1, 2017)

monkfe said:


> Hawkshot99 said:
> 
> 
> > Talking to people that own them. The face guard is purely cosmetic. In a crash it will provide no protection since it just snaps on, and may brake cutting up your face.
> ...


----------



## Jully (Feb 1, 2017)

Hawkshot99 said:


> monkfe said:
> 
> 
> > Why not just take your helmet to a shop that has a large selection of goggles and try a bunch on? Every goggle will fit differently with different helmets and faces.
> ...


----------



## dlague (Feb 1, 2017)

The whole face thing bothers me technically.  Your breath needs to go some where and condensation must form and freeze if you are really working it on cold days.  Then again, I never where a face mask even on the coldest days and certainly not here in CO.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 1, 2017)

Jully said:


> Hawkshot99 said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed. A lot of companies have "integrated" helmet goggle "systems" now. Thought it was a total gimmick until a year ago when I borrowed a friend's Giro goggles for my Giro helmet. It might be a gimmick, but it felt pretty nice!
> ...


----------



## Edd (Feb 2, 2017)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Jully said:
> 
> 
> > I have tried on EVERY smith goggle with my Smith Vantage. None fit as well as my older pair of Oakley Crowbar or current Flight Deck.
> ...


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 2, 2017)

Edd said:


> Hawkshot99 said:
> 
> 
> > I wear Flight Decks with my helmet and they push down pretty bad on my nose. Literally interferes with my breathing. I'm dealing with it for now because the goggles were pricey but next time I'll be more careful. I tried them on before buying but didn't notice the issue. I was more concerned about the goggle/helmet gap.
> ...


----------



## Jully (Feb 3, 2017)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I have tried on EVERY smith goggle with my Smith Vantage. None fit as well as my older pair of Oakley Crowbar or current Flight Deck.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using AlpineZone mobile app



Interesting. I've only tried the Giro system. I haven't owned a Smith helmet in many years. Maybe their goggles just don't fit the same.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 3, 2017)

Jully said:


> Interesting. I've only tried the Giro system. I haven't owned a Smith helmet in many years. Maybe their goggles just don't fit the same.


I'm just saying you don't have to have matching helmet and goggles brands. You do need to take your time and try on a bunch of goggles with your specific helmet.
Giro does make some nice goggles, but I personally love oakley. Up until this year that meant I had to have a different brand goggle and helmet, but it's OK because I found stuff that fits perfectly. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Feb 3, 2017)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I'm just saying you don't have to have matching helmet and goggles brands. You do need to take your time and try on a bunch of goggles with your specific helmet.
> Giro does make some nice goggles, but I personally love oakley. Up until this year that meant I had to have a different brand goggle and helmet, but it's OK because I found stuff that fits perfectly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using AlpineZone mobile app



Oh yeah. I never meant that the system had to match. I was just saying that's a good place to start!


----------



## Edd (Feb 3, 2017)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Edd said:
> 
> 
> > Flight Deck, or flight deck XM? I hate the fit of the flight deck. Very tight on my nose. Love the fit of the smaller cm version.
> ...


----------



## ahon6 (Mar 14, 2017)

Can you check here: http://www.outdoorgearup.com/best-ski-helmets/ if the helmet you're looking for is listed.


----------

